# Around 2 Weeks Old Baby Pigeons



## biazs (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello, I have 2 baby pigeons in my balcony and I cannot decide whether the mother pigeon left her offsprings or not. Today I have not seen her at the nest at all, I know she is not supposed to sit on them since they are about 2 weeks old (I have no experience on their age just compared some photos online). Its night time now and mother is still nowhere to be seen. I heard they dont fly at night so she wont be showing up until morning, what I am asking from u is for how long a mother pigeon leaves the nest, is it possible that she just comes back for 5 min, feed them and leave ? How can I make sure that the babies are fed and cared ? I just cant sleep thinking about them.

TLDR; How to make sure a pigeon still takes care of her offspring since I cannot watch over them 24/7 and I have not seen the mother today or yesterday.

I have attached a photo of the little guys hope it shows first time using the forum I wish y'all a nice day.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm new to this so take what I say with a grain of salt, but I have ferals on my balcony too and it did happen once that the mother left the squab (which was about the same age) for one night. I was very worried but in the morning the father showed up to take care of the squab as usual, and later that day the mother came back too and stayed with him like usual ever since. So maybe just wait until morning or afternoon and see what happens. 

They look like they'll be very beautiful birds once fully grown. They look pretty even now and remind me of the feral squab I have on my porch.


----------



## biazs (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks a lot mate, I think they look beautiful aswell but I still have no idea what to do if parents dont show up tomorrow, are they supposed to sit by them during the day ?


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

biazs said:


> Thanks a lot mate, I think they look beautiful aswell but I still have no idea what to do if parents dont show up tomorrow, are they supposed to sit by them during the day ?


*I'm only saying this based on the short experience I have, so take what I say with an asterisk.

They do. Usually the father stays from morning\noon to the afternoon, and the mother stays during the night. Once they are over 2 weeks old the parents will leave the squab alone during the days for periods of time, and come back to check on him once in a while and to feed him. You could probably tell when it is happening because the squab will squeak a lot when his parents come by (mostly when the father comes by, with my squab), probably looking forward to being fed. They sound like a squeeze toy, and there will be some wing-flapping so if you hear those (if you're around) then it probably means one of the parents is close by.

I know what you're going through, I couldn't stop thinking about it too when it happened here. My advice is to use the time and research what to do in case you do have to step in and feed the squabs, and pay close attention what happens tomorrow. If they don't come back, at least you'd have a better idea on what to do.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

To be honest, I'm also very worried. The squab on my balcony had recently started flying but has always returned after a short while, and had only done so during the day. When I left my house today it was the afternoon and he was there. I came back at night and he's not around, and that's a first. It had become dark long ago and it is late at night and he's not here. I'm guessing he's with his father, spending the night together where the father usually spends the night, but I'm very worried and won't stop thinking about it until I see him again.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They look fine to me. The parents will leave them alone for longer periods of time as they get older. The feeding process happens very quickly, and then the parents leave again. Like Friend John said, you will hear them squeak when the parents arrive. Is there a window close to the nest that you can open a bit so that you can hear them when they squeak?

When a pigeon is starving, he produces plenty of greenish small droppings. The droppings in the photo looks fine to me. Also observe their behaviour, a happy baby will be grooming himself, stretching the wings etc. So just give this more time, I'm sure you will soon see the parents. Let us know when you do.


----------



## biazs (Jul 7, 2018)

I dont think I am going to be able to listen for their squeaks so I planted my excess phone near the nest in recording mode and I am going to check the videos every hour is this good enough ? Sound is not gonna do it for me there is always cars and stuff around here too much sound pollution.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

As long as the phone does not scare off the parents. I would rather put it at a distance from the nest, couple of metres away if possible. Or maybe inside a window, recording through the window.


----------



## biazs (Jul 7, 2018)

Okay that makes sense.

Just checked the footage for the past hour and a half and nothing. I am starting to get really worried, is it normal for them not to visit the nest for so long ? Its 11:23 am where I live and I am pretty sure none of the parents showed up for the past 15 hours or so.(I have never seen the father after I have found the eggs on may 31)

Edit 2: Parents came to the nest and fed them 10 min ago ! I even saw the father for the very first time, hopefully it will be fine.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

That's great news. I'm guessing you'll see them sticking to a regiment more closely now. 

BTW, when I first saw the pigeon on my window incubating, I always thought, how can it incubate 24\7? Until I researched and learned that the male relieves the female during the day. Is it possible you've seen the male before and just assumed you're always seeing the same pigeon incubating? It's only a guess but by looking at the squabs, do the parents look similar?

Now, if my squab could come back, It'll be a good day for everyone.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great. I'm sure they will be fine.


----------

